
Why sell zines? - Cmerlyn
https://jvns.ca/blog/2018/09/23/why-sell-zines/
======
Scoundreller
Clicking the link just brings me back to HN. Copy and pasting the link into my
address bar works.

What gives?

~~~
vertex-four
The author does not like Hacker News, and has set her blog to redirect
requests with a Referer header from HN back to HN.

~~~
harry8
I wonder why. I love her work and heard about it here.

